# Cincinnati Fishing



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm currently back in Cincinnati, OH for the summer quarter. I'm attending school and decided to bring my fishing gear with me (tsk tsk). But anyways, does anyone know any good spots around the UC area? I don't have a boat and I would just be bank fishing. I mainly fish for cats, but would love to try bass. So far I've been to:

Lake Isabella - skunked.
Winton Woods - couple channels & carp, nothing special.

I just don't know where to go! Help


----------



## SalmoidesStalker728 (Jul 12, 2010)

Try fishing Sharon Woods it's was a great community fishing hole for me in High School that was about 12 years ago. I havent fished it in probably 10+years. However, when I did the lake produced. I used to throw black or black/blue 1/2 oz jig & pig or chatreuse 5-8 foot diving crankbaits (Norman, Hot lipps, or bomber cranks). This time of year I'm sure there's a lot grass or hydrilla so try throwing some type of frog. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## SalmoidesStalker728 (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh yeah you would have to rent a row boat & maybe get a trolling motor.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'll definitely give it a try this weekend if weather permits. What kind of fish are there in Sharon Woods? I'm kind of new to the whole "jig combo's"...any pointers? I'm not quite sure how to fish them and with the cranks, should they be hitting the bottom? I'm pretty bad at bass fishing...


----------



## SalmoidesStalker728 (Jul 12, 2010)

With Jig & Pigs in this heat you might have to let them sit for a while before they strike. Texas rigged purple or Junebug colored worms work well. Try pitching & flipping them in small pockets within the weeds. As for the crankbaits it's good to hit the bottom but the most important thing is when they get caught in the weeds yank them free to get a reaction strike. You can catch Largemouth Bass, Catfish, Carp, Bluegill, & Crappie in this lake.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

if you like cats head down the road to the big river, you can fish off of public landing or several other places off of kellog ave, the ohio has huge cats in it and plenty of access for free. i was in college and know extra money to travel and fish cut into that money for the nati light so head right down town and have some fun, good luck


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

I also go to UC. Can't say I have had all that much luck fishing the Cincinnati area, but usually do pretty well at East Fork lake. Try fishing off the dam or wading some shallow areas, casting cranks for hybrids and largemouth.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

I appreciate all the feedback! I'm gonna try to hit up Sharon Woods this weekend (weather permitting). I'm literally right by the Ohio River so I definitely need to check that out. From Google Maps, it seems like there were a few places by Kellogg Ave to fish from. I hear the Serpentine Wall is great by the ice-breakers, but I've seen a lot of traffic lately. Are there many snags by the Wall?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

machujanga said:


> I appreciate all the feedback! I'm gonna try to hit up Sharon Woods this weekend (weather permitting). I'm literally right by the Ohio River so I definitely need to check that out. From Google Maps, it seems like there were a few places by Kellogg Ave to fish from. I hear the Serpentine Wall is great by the ice-breakers, but I've seen a lot of traffic lately. Are there many snags by the Wall?


I grew up a mile away from Sharon Woods and know the lake pretty well. If you fish off of the pier, stay on the far side by the dam and cast out to the right side for catfish. I hooked a monster on 10pound line there years ago that got away. You can catch panfish on waxworms all along that shore. If you get a boat and want to go for some bass, try fishing across from the pier and boat house. The grass is back up pretty good now, so you might try staying 10-20feet off the shore and casting spinners or plastics along the shoreline. There's a sewer off across from the boat house that has a good underwater hill there that seems to hold bass in the heat of the summer. Good luck.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

East Fork, Little Miami, Big Miami, Ohio River, Brookeville Lake


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone know if Campbell Lakes Preserves on the west side produces?

@ WAREHOUSE - You said the dam is on the right side of the pier? Is it a roller dam? I rented a pedal-boat last year and went left....those things are a workout!


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Finally hit up Sharon Woods today around 6pm. Fished for about 3 hours on a rowboat. Only managed to land one largemouth on a crank, shad color. I lost 2 others on a jointed minnow and buzz bait.

Man...the guy fishing next to me kept pulling out bass left and right. I wonder what lure he was using 

Does anyone know if hamilton county parks (winton woods, sharon woods, miami whitewater) allow castnets?

Also, is the Ohio River accessible 24/7 by the Serpentine Wall? I wonder if it's safe to night fish there. Lake Isabella and Miami Whitewater are the only two lakes around here that I know of that allow night fishing (for MWW, I think it's til midnight?) Any other spots of cats?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think I would recommend fishing downtown at night, unless you have a couple of buddies by the names of Smith and Wesson


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

machujanga said:


> ...
> Does anyone know if hamilton county parks (winton woods, sharon woods, miami whitewater) allow castnets?
> 
> Also, is the Ohio River accessible 24/7 by the Serpentine Wall? I wonder if it's safe to night fish there. Lake Isabella and Miami Whitewater are the only two lakes around here that I know of that allow night fishing (for MWW, I think it's til midnight?) Any other spots of cats?...


good job landing a bass out of Sharon woods  I haven't been out there many times this year, I'm closer to East Fork now. My friend usually fishes a brush hog or creature bait texas rigged and slow this time of year. They seem to know everything else you throw at them in that lake. 
-I wouldn't suggest bringing a cast net into any park lakes...you'll get nasty looks from the boathouse. I sneak one into Miami Whitewater when I go after blues though...you just have to take your boat around the bend so no one can see you doing it  
-I wouldn't suggest going down to the Serpentine wall at night without a gun, it's full of weirdos. You can go up to the Montgomery Inn Boathouse and sneak down to the river there and fish. It's dark, but pretty secluded so you're less likely to have a bum see you fishing there. Catfish love ribs, too 
-other spots? I feel like East Fork is pretty safe. We usually stay out until well after 2am and usually never run into anyone else. Lots of channel cats from the shore. Landed a 5 pounder this week. MiamiWW has bigger fish from shore imo though.
-PM me if you ever want to go out or if you want to know my spots, sounds like you're fishing the same lakes I am. All my fishing friends are 25ish and like drinking as much as I do, hehe.

House


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

WAREHOUSE - thanks for the info! I'm not a good fisherman, but I really enjoy being out and trying to catch something. I think a few of my friends wanted to go fishing tomorrow (Sunday 07/18). Where? I'm not sure. Weather.com says the rain's supposed to hit tomorrow. Perhaps we'll go night fishing tonight instead. If they're down, I'm down. Is East Fork open for night fishing all night? I live by Eden Park so it's not that far of a drive for me. I usually use chicken liver if I don't have a castnet for shad. Mine's up in Dayton with lots of rips  But I believe shad produces larger cats and stays on the hook very well.

This coming week is pretty busy for me (school wise) but I should be good for a fishing trip next weekend. I'll hit you up or anyone else that wants to go!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

machujanga said:


> WAREHOUSE - thanks for the info! I'm not a good fisherman, but I really enjoy being out and trying to catch something. I think a few of my friends wanted to go fishing tomorrow (Sunday 07/18). Where? I'm not sure. Weather.com says the rain's supposed to hit tomorrow. Perhaps we'll go night fishing tonight instead. If they're down, I'm down. Is East Fork open for night fishing all night? I live by Eden Park so it's not that far of a drive for me. I usually use chicken liver if I don't have a castnet for shad. Mine's up in Dayton with lots of rips  But I believe shad produces larger cats and stays on the hook very well.
> 
> This coming week is pretty busy for me (school wise) but I should be good for a fishing trip next weekend. I'll hit you up or anyone else that wants to go!


Thanks for the heads up about the weather, I just saw the 40% chance of rain today and tomorrow...and I'm looking out of my window at work here and it looks bad! I'm sitting here at work contemplating going out, but I think it's going to rain on my parade...oh well, looks like we're going out to the bars instead...Dayton air show is tomorrow, hope it clears up for that at least. Good luck if you go out. Send me a PM with your cell if you ever want to go out with us, my friends are hilarious.
-House


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Went back to Sharon Woods today from 1-4. Only caught 1 largemouth again. Way smaller than the last one. Used a crank along the grass, probably dived around 3 ft before a little guy snatched it. How are you supposed to present crankbaits when there aren't rocks to bounce them off of? I hear when you get caught in weeds, just pull it free and you'll get a bite then and there, but all i catch are schools of grassfish...ha?

I went to Winton Woods shortly after Sharon Woods and lost 2 cats. Probably little guys. We bank fished in the scorching sun and I accidently hooked my girlfriend:doctor::crying::disapointed:

Does anyone know if there's any bank fishing access by the West Fork Lake dam? I drove around there, but it seems like only boats can get to that lake...


----------



## mkrobinson (Jan 19, 2010)

mhumpjr said:


> I don't think I would recommend fishing downtown at night, unless you have a couple of buddies by the names of Smith and Wesson


I was thinking the same thing. I live near downtown, have buddies named Smith and Wesson and am permitted to hang out with 'em in public. So, if you find a spot near downtown and want us to tag along, we'd be happy. We love catfishin'.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Fished the Ohio @ the Serpentine Wall today around 8pm after the rain. I fished by the icebreakers with no luck whatsoever. How do you fish the Ohio with its strong current? I put on two egg sinkers (1/2oz each) and my line still got carried away. Any tips or pointers?

Btw, does anyone know where I can catch shad around Cincinnati? I know the Ohio has shad, but I'm afraid to get my cast net snagged. I just bought it  Help!!


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont think miami whitewater gets enuff props for fishing...spring has good crappie and even trout fishing and there are catfish in there over 40lbs also..

asa far as shad...im miami whitewaters park u can actually get in the creek along the walking/riding path and there are tons of shad in there for cast nets if u wanna take a walk of a mile or so on the path...not bad..its the walk back with a full bucket that may suck...there are parts where u can drive to edge that arent on path that are closer tho

also...i think pay lakes get a bad name sometimes..but if u are in cincy..there is one on west side of town that has friggin hude cats in it..like over 80-90lbs called Folz lakes...

anyway...if ur looking for someone to get out and do some catfishing with at nite feel free to say hey or send me a PM i would be glad to join up sometime!


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Went to Miami Whitewater today in hopes of catching some shad around the creeks along the nature trails. I got a bunch of large minnows (not sure how to fish these and what type of fish eat minnows @ the bank) and a few chubs. I didn't catch a single shad! So I just hooked up the chicken liver and casted as far as I could without the liver flying off at the end of the boat pier. A few small guys took the bait right off and I was unable to bring any to shore.

Not satisfied with the shad outcome, I went along Schmidt's Boat Launch and threw the net there. I pulled in a baby flattie, a small chub, and I have no idea what the last one was. It kind of looked like a shad/bluegill mix. Anyways, the security guy pulled in and gave me a few pointers about the area and where people are catching fish. I'm gonna have to try it there one of these days. I'm just a little paranoid with the area.


----------

